# Disc Mower: Pottinger VS Kuhn vs ?



## darius1235 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm looking at buying a new disc mower. I'm going to get something small (8, 9, or 10 foot cut) on a 3pt hitch. I only cut 75 acres of hay a year so I think this type of machine will be plenty. Met with a couple of dealers in the area to talk about their machines, and I'm pretty sure I've narrowed my search down to a Pottinger or a Kuhn.

What kind of info should I be aware of in regards to these two machines? Do you have a preference and why?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I never heard of a Pottinger until five minutes ago. In light of that, I would say that dealer support and parts availability would be one item to consider.

I've run a Kuhn for several years with no problems.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Have a new Kuhn that I have used last year to put up bermuda with. Worked great with no problems. Cuts great at an awesome rate. Just changed out the blades and it was a simple process as long as you have the proper sequence for installation. You need to pay close attention to the operators manual before you start using the mower or else you will do some damage to the machine. Manual is a bit hard to follow at times but have your dealer give you a good demo. Don't know anything about the other mower.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

bought a brand new new holland this winter. Twice the mower the kuhn i traded was.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got a 10 ft Pottinger NovaCat 305 with flail conditioner. I bought it cheap and have had great luck with it. They also make cheaper conventional models with no conditioner and no center suspension. Mine takes a fair bit of tractor to pick up, the simple disc mowers aren't so bad. Kuhn aren't very common around me, everything is NI/CIH 5209/3309's, NH411 or the newer version and JD's Moco's. Pottingers aren't common here either but parts come overnight if needed. So far just skids and a drainplug.

Its built pretty well, a couple of cinder blocks have gone through, an RV canopy including the aluminum tube, a big elm sapling got sucked in and broke a crop flow paddles weld but it was easy to fix.


----------

